# Systema DVD's



## Mpho (Aug 15, 2006)

I was just browsing into the net and I came accross this SYSTEMA art....I'v been reading the forums: Sytema UK forum and martialtalk forum, and I watched some of the videos.....and I have to say,this Systema thing looks interesting.

I am not into martial art (meaning I haven't trained at all), I really want to try Systema out, the thing is I dont think there are systema schools here in South Africa. I have seen Systema DVD's that are sold on the net but my question is were do I start, which one will you recommend for someone who doesnt have experience. Are the DVD's in English?

Please guys any advice is welcomed


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been looking into Systema as well.  You might want to see if there is a "study group" near you (or whatever they are calling it).  The homepage has the school listings (www.russianmartialart.com I think) and also has info on the DVDs.  The DVDs you can get from there are in English.

Hope this helped a bit,

Jeff


----------



## Mpho (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Jeff.....

I am going to try Hand to Hand DVD, someone just recommended it. Hope it will work on me


----------



## RachelK (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello,
I would recommend "Systema Hand-to-Hand" as your first DVD. It is a good overview of Systema and will give you ideas for your own training. If you can find a willing friend, practice some of the drills shown on the DVD. I also recommend the book "Let Every Breath" which has a lot of solo drills that you can do. Both are available at the store on RussianMartialArt.com.
If you search the Training Partners page on RussianMartialArt.com, you will see a few other people in South Africa looking to train in Systema. Maybe you could all get together and form a study group.
Good luck!
-Rachel


----------



## Gulo (Aug 17, 2006)

RachelK said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I would recommend "Systema Hand-to-Hand" as your first DVD. ....Good luck!
> -Rachel


 

the bonus section on chain defense is great. if this doesn't teach you how to relax, i don't know what will :erg:


----------



## erich (Aug 18, 2006)

> the bonus section on chain defense is great. if this doesn't teach you how to relax, i don't know what will :erg:



quote from Seattle area systema instructor Kaizen Taki:

"The chain is a great training tool because...  it hurts!"


----------

